# LR Wont Open My Files from my Fuji GFX 50



## habib4 (Jul 28, 2018)

​Hi, I tried to Import the images from the  Fuji GFX50 and  camera and would not open them in LR.  

_DSF1713.RAF    this is the file name on the images.  Any idea what is wrong ?   Thanks Dennis

  I cant seem to catch a break. I just got the camera and I should not have to have these problems. Unless I am doing something wrong
   Thank you   Dennis
I just tried to open with Preview and " currently does not support this raw file format.  Whats the Solution​

​


----------



## clee01l (Jul 28, 2018)

You indicate that you are running LR 2015.12. Which should  open the GFX50S (first supported with LR2015.9)   However,  MacOS 10.13.x  if not up to date may be the culprit and not entirely compatible with the older version of LR.
. 
I would suggest that you update MacOS to 10.13.6 and Lightroom to Lightroom Classic 7.4.  If after doing that, you are still having issues with importing , please return and we can make a greater investigation into your problem with the RAW file.


----------



## habib4 (Jul 28, 2018)

Thank you. I am running OS X High Sierra  10.13.5  which I upgraded about 2 months ago.  I just updated LR about 10 days ago 
   I don't use PS JUST LR.  What do you think ?   Thanks Dennis
   I just bought the camera 4 days ago


----------



## clee01l (Jul 28, 2018)

While there is a more recent updateto MacOS (10.13.6). Apple still does not haven a CODEC for the RAF files for your camera and mine ((X-E3).   So Previews will not show RAF files for these cameras.

Still you should have no issue importing your RAF files with LR Classic 7.4.

In LR, would you go to the Help menu and choose "System Info".    The copy and paste into your reply here, the first 15 or so lines that are shown in the "System Info" dialog.   When you insert the camera card into the SD slot on your Mac, what happens in the LR import dialog?


----------



## BarrySchwartz (Jul 28, 2018)

If you don't already have Adobe's free DNG converter, that might help.  It's a real simple, cross-platform program, it doesn't do much, but does it well, and the engineers typically do a good job of keeping it up-to-date.  Of course, if you don't want DNGs, it won't help in this case.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 28, 2018)

I ran across an Adobe forum post that claimed that LR wasn't able to read raw files from that camera in "35 mm" crop mode. Is that your problem?


----------



## habib4 (Jul 29, 2018)

I used a Pentax 645 Lens on the GFX body   Can that be the problem ?  I am going to put the Fuji Lens on and see what happens
  Thanks


----------



## habib4 (Jul 29, 2018)

Just found out why this is Happening.  I used a Non Fuji Lens with an adaptor and DID NOT SUPPORT this.  Then I switched to Fuji Native kens and its OK,
   Why should this happen????  I need to use a 3rd party lens   Any suggestions?    Thanks   Dennis


----------



## baxterbradford (Jul 29, 2018)

I thought this sounded a bit weird since I've got LR6 perpetual & older Mac OS and getting no issues with my GFX. I use only Fuji lenses. It might be an idea to ask on FujiGFX FB group as many owners (it seems the majority of them by nature/frequency of the posts there!) there use adaptors & non-Fuji lenses. Fujifilm GFX


----------



## habib4 (Jul 29, 2018)

I will check with Fuji FB group and see. Thank you everyone for your help


----------



## habib4 (Jul 29, 2018)

LET ME THANK Everyone on the Forum for their Support in trying to Resolve the problem I HAD, The Problem was with LR not having the Latest Version which I tried a few times to install and could NOT( Dont Know Why) I contacted Adobe support and after 30 minutes with the Tech it was RESOLVED, I am now Happy to be able to use my 3rd Party Lenses. Thank you all again. It was the APP that was NOT Updating on the Desktop.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 29, 2018)

habib4 said:


> LET ME THANK Everyone on the Forum for their Support in trying to Resolve the problem I HAD, The *Problem was with LR not having the Latest Version* which I tried a few times to install and could NOT( Dont Know Why) I contacted Adobe support and after 30 minutes with the Tech it was RESOLVED, I am now Happy to be able to use my 3rd Party Lenses. Thank you all again. It was the APP that was NOT Updating on the Desktop.


If you recall, I asked "would you go to the Help menu and choose "System Info". The copy and paste into your reply here..."   If you had complied with that request, we could have gotten to the same correct answer here much sooner although I might have still taken the 30 minutes here rather than with Adobe.


----------

